#ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 2013-05-14
<christoffer> #ubuntu-uds-community-1
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305//appdev-2/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | SDK UI Toolkit Theming | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21770/appdev-1305-ui-toolkit-theming/
<Saviq|uds> dpm-uds: yes we can
<kgunn> my google video just keeps reloading...is it working for others?
<Saviq|uds> kgunn: works here
<Saviq|uds> Cimi: we can see/hear you fine
<hikiko-uds> kgunn, it seems to work fine
<Saviq|uds> ckpringle_: zsombi: ^
<zsombi> the video works well for me...
<bubbly> Anyone getting video?
<ckpringle_> as mentioned, design posts with an idea of the visual design of these apps : http://design.canonical.com/2013/05/35908/
<ckpringle_> http://design.canonical.com/2013/04/core-utility-apps-visual-exploration/
<petru_janos> is it just my speakers, or it the audio barely undrstandable
<jsjgruber> audio is ok here
<Saviq|uds> petru_janos: is fine here, but headphones help
<petru_janos> ok, köszönöm
<petru_janos> thanks*
<Saviq|uds> zsombi: yeah, can you add a link to the docs?
<gatox_> yes
<Saviq|uds> google fail
<kgunn> audio ok for me
<zsombi> Saviq|uds: yes, I will, in a moment
<dpm-uds> Broadcast URL http://www.youtube.com/embed/Zl9k9qLewoE
<dpm-uds> Hangout URL https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/fed87bfd1bd44b9c978327b37d1802484c72c78a
<dpm-uds> ckpringle_, ^
<dpm-uds> zsombi, ^
<dpm-uds> zsombi, ^
<Saviq|uds> zsombi: so do you think we should limit theme-able properties to a minimum that we expect to be customizable?
<Saviq|uds> QUESTION ^
<Saviq|uds> Cimi: themes can't override what's there in QML
<Cimi> Saviq|uds, yep obviusly
<Cimi> Saviq|uds, I guess I explained myself badly
<Saviq|uds> QUESTION: zsombi: how's the state of the theming docs?
<Saviq|uds> zsombi: yeah, tutorial-like approach would be nice
<Saviq|uds> zsombi: thanks
<Toa> QUESTION : Don't you think we'd need a black theme too, with white fonts and dark background ?
<Cimi> any question?
<Saviq|uds> thanks, bye
<zsombi> documentation on theming: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/theming-components.html
<Toa> thanks
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305//appdev-2/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/appdev-2/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
#ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 2013-05-15
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: Foundations | Avoid all user interaction during boot of a touch device | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21808/foundations-1305-non-interactive-touch-boot/
<ogra_> hmm so how do i get my hangout link
<ogra_> hum
<cjwatson> hi, just setting up the hangout now
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah, thanks !
<cjwatson> do you just want the hangout URL in channel?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> happy to have everyone joining who likes
<cjwatson> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/85dedc6f65e1ee1e6dbe0eaec84daf3193ff8461?authuser=1&hl=en-GB
<ogra_> anyone else wants to join the hangout ?
<ogra_> come on guys, we have many open seats
<ptl> would this non-user-interaction be settable with a flag or config? like, e.g. you have an advanced user dealing with the device, maybe for testing or troubleshooting
<ptl> and he'll have USB keyboard and mouse or something
<ptl> maybe /etc/default/user-interaction
<ptl> or are we talking as early as before system mounting?
<stgraber> I'm not too sure why we'd want to encrypt the read-only system partition too, surely the only thing that makes sense to encrypt is the whole userdata partition (including system settings), which needs mounting very early on but not before we can start stuff from the rootfs
<ptl> this setting will be the 'developer mode' then?
<ptl> use case: display fails
<ptl> use case: display is correctly initialized, but something in the settings or interface of the user screws up, and he can't get to the graphical interface for using the touchscreen.
<ptl> yes, an advanced user doing maintenance
<ptl> for device maintenance: will ubuntu touch continue using adb / fastboot or will it resort to a more early-on, basic approach like serial?
<sergiusens> ptl: adb is staying
<ptl> sergiusens: k, but serial would also be nice!!
<ogra_> hard to have both :)
<ptl> adb is not available early on
<ptl> and fastboot?
<ogra_> right, but to get USB serial you need the serial gadget
<stgraber> for our stable images we expect a reboot a month at least (to apply updates)
<ogra_> which clashes with the android gadget driver
<ptl> I didn't even know that serial via USB without a UART was working in Linux.
<ogra_> the g_serial module provides it
<ogra_> but only after your kernel is up indeed
<cjwatson> jodh: I muted you, lots of background noise
<ogra_> not useful to debug kernel issues
<jodh> cjwatson: thanks - sorry (noisy fans :)
<xnox> well, one will still be able to boot into recovery
<xnox> (i'd hope)
<stgraber> yeah, we're planning on making pretty difficult to break both your system and recovery ;)
<xnox> wow. there is lag of like 2-3 minutes =)
<sergiusens> well if recovery breaks we are not doing a good job
<ptl> yes, it seems finished... thanks for solving my doubts
<cjwatson> ogra_: can you deal with copying things from etherpad into the bp as needed?
<ogra_> yup
<cjwatson> ogra_: ta
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/appdev-2/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: Foundations | Automating the Language Pack refresh process | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21804/foundations-1305-languagepack-automotion/
<cjwatson> bdmurray: hm, I thought you were running the other one?
<cjwatson> seems to be a hangout filled into summit already though ...
<bdmurray> yeah, sorry about that
<bdmurray> I've closed it now
<cjwatson> OK, let's see
<cjwatson> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/19565f29201273b95f4cb048c532c627fee7f625?authuser=1&hl=en-GB
<stgraber> damn pulseaudio
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> who else is joining the hangout?
<cjwatson> Hm, the person who registered this blueprint is not here
<cjwatson> And is not on IRC
<cjwatson> I think this session is only useful if we have at least one of dpm-uds and pitti, and preferably the person who registered the bp
<cjwatson> dpm-uds: are you intending to be in this session?
<cjwatson> if not, I think we need to cancel and hold it some other time
<dpm-uds> cjwatson, hm, I asked him to contact pitti, as I could not attend the session
<cjwatson> Ah
<cjwatson> I think this may be suffering planning failure
<dpm-uds> cjwatson, if he's not there, yes, let's cancel or move it to another day
<cjwatson> Cancelled
<cjwatson> If the relevant people show up and complain, I'll reschedule :)
<dpm-uds> cjwatson, got an e-mail from him a few mins ago, forwarded it to you, the tl;dr is that it's ok to cancel
<cjwatson> OK, thanks
<guppi> QUESTION: shouldn't any disk checks be done at runtime because you don't reboot your phone all the time
<guppi> I boot my phone about twice a year
<stgraber> guppi: wrong irc channel I think
<guppi> hmm yes. stupid webchat
<guppi> thanks
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/appdev-2/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | QML Friends API and UI Components | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21782/appdev-1305-friends-api/
<dpm-uds> If anyone wants to join the hangout: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e138b8f4a58e084520dcea5aa7d8ead86a7c4ef7
<dpm-uds> It seems that the delay is quite long again, so in case you've got any feedback on ways in which Friends could be more useful for app devs
<ssweeny-uds> will the poster widget support image uploads?
<kenvandine> ssweeny-uds, have you seen share-app?
<kenvandine> it does that, but we could generalize it
<ssweeny-uds> i like that etherpad gives me an answer before the video :)
<ssweeny-uds> kenvandine: no i haven't used share-app yet
<kenvandine> ssweeny-uds, how's statusnet support?
<ssweeny-uds> kenvandine: i'm working harder on pump since identica is switching on june 1
<kenvandine> true
<robru> ssweeny-uds, glad to hear somebodys' on that, it's entirely escaped me
<ssweeny-uds> kenvandine: pump protocol support is coming along. i think i'm close :)
<ssweeny-uds> i'm a bit stumped on the accounts part though. my gtk+-fu is weak
<dpm-uds> ssweeny-uds, mardy can probably help there
<bobweaver> there is google plus plugins ?
<kenvandine> bobweaver, no... we can't :/
<kenvandine> no API for it
<ssweeny-uds> the lag is two or three minutes in this session i think
<bobweaver> you all have looked at this ? https://developers.google.com/+/api/latest/
<bobweaver> videos keeps craching
<bobweaver> I am sure that this was a couple of minutes ago
<kenvandine> bobweaver, you can't get a list of people in your circles
<bobweaver> :(
<bobweaver> its back
<bobweaver> the hangout that is
<kenvandine> so you can get a public stream for a user if you know the userId
<kenvandine> we ended it ;)
<dpm-uds> bobweaver, yeah, the issue is that there is lots of GET, but not much to write to :/
<kenvandine> but you can't get a list of userIds in your circles
<kenvandine> so it's pretty useless :/
<bobweaver> all Get and no Post makes bobby sad
<kenvandine> i would even like useful Get :)
<bobweaver> lol
<kenvandine> but right now pretty much all you can do is a get a feed of your own activity
<kenvandine> which isn't that interesting... far less interesting that what bobweaver does :)
<bobweaver> Cool session guys keep it up it is moving along nice. Thanks for all the time you put in :)
<kenvandine> bobweaver, thx... btw i haven't fogotten about your docs branch
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Calendar application and backend for Ubuntu Touch | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21778/appdev-1305-calendaring/
<bobweaver> kenvandine,  cool yeah it needs some work but it works for me :)
<Cimi> dpm-uds, can I be invited to the hangout?
<dpm-uds> Cimi, sure: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6ae9a7d789b27fc10e440d44094c83284b4a8d68
<dpm-uds> if anyone else wants to join ^^
<dpm-uds> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1305-calendaring
<TheMuso> Wow, I'm impressed that EDS was chosen as the backend.
<OveRisberg> What about integration with exchange? This is a requirement for many enterprise users.
<TheMuso> I think eds supports caldav so that support would also be good.
<kenvandine> eds now has support for ubuntu online accounts too
<kenvandine> so adding a google account will give you calendar and contacts for free
<TheMuso> kenvandine: Sweet!
<renato_> kenvandine, do you know that if the EDS google plugin works offline? if it persist the changes to sync when became online
<renato_> or event if the contacts is visible when offline
<kenvandine> renato_, i don't know for sure
<kenvandine> but i would suspect it would work offline
<kenvandine> generally how EDS works, it's a sync
<kenvandine> everything in evolution works offline, so i think it has to be a sync
<dpm-uds> any other feedback on the calendar backend or the calendar app?
<Michel> Any collaboration ideas?
<kenvandine> bfiller, sure
<bfiller> kenvandine: awesome
<kenvandine> bfiller, easy... it is already there in 3.8 :)
<kenvandine> i just haven't tried it myself
<bfiller> kenvandine: is 3.8 in saucy?
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> i don't think
<kenvandine> but it will be if it isn't
<TheMuso> There are plans to move to GNOME 3.8 in saucy, so I say it is only a matter of time.
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/appdev-2/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
#ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 2013-05-16
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | App Developer Roundtable | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21822/app-developer-roundtable/
<christoffer> did they change google plus layout overnight as well due to the release of the new "hangouts"?
<Mirv> christoffer: yes, apparently so, and there are some hickups in starting up sessions because of that
<Cimi> dpm-uds, hangout link? :)
<christoffer> Mirv yes I'm trying to get my stuff to work as well :P
<CheeseBurg> Will the video start soon?
<dpm-uds> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/4d7fc3d26b41a83fac83960340c234ecf0506c13
<dpm-uds> Cimi, ^
<cjwatson> christoffer,Mirv: It was mostly smooth for me once I found the new location
<cjwatson> home (at the left) -> hangouts on air
<dpm-uds> CheeseBurg, in 10 s
<cjwatson> and then it's mostly as before
<cjwatson> (from the point of view of a track lead)
<CheeseBurg> dpm-uds: thanks
<dpm-uds> we're live, but with some minutes lag
<CheeseBurg> Yea I can hear you
<rickspencer3> actually the Unity in 13.10 session was moved until later
<rickspencer3> o/
<rickspencer3> sorry I can't join the hangout this morning
<CheeseBurg> I can't join the hangout but I want to talk about the plan for the Software Center.
<Cimi> rickspencer3, read now, good :) wanted to attend it
<rickspencer3> hi Cimi :)
<Cimi> ciao rick :)
<Cimi> questions?
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Contact Service for Ubuntu Touch | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21787/appdev-1305-contact-service/
<bfiller> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Specs/ContactsService
<ayr_ton> IDEA: Google Contacts sync
<ayr_ton> IDEA: Google Contacts sync
<ayr_ton> IDEA: Google Contacts sync
<boiko> ayr_ton: no need to repeat yourself, we will comment on that once bfiller finishes his explanation
<ayr_ton> boiko: Sorry. I was trying to use a /j command in the webchat and its repeated my last outputs.
<ayr_ton> boiko: Sorry. I was trying to use a /j command in the webchat and its repeated my last outputs.
<boiko> ayr_ton: no problems :)
<bfiller> launchpad.net/address-book-service
<christoffer> anyone got the hangout link?
<kenvandine> ls
<kenvandine> doh!
<christoffer> :)
<dpm-uds> any other questions on the contacts service?
<michelR> QUESTION : any plan to support CardDav ?
<renato_> QML example: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtpim/trees/master/examples/contacts/qmlcontactslistview
<michelR> video stream broken for me :/
<boiko> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1303-apps-telephony
<dpm-uds> is the plan clear for everyone?
<dpm-uds> everyone happy with it? questions?
<michelR> QUESTION : on desktop, any plan to sync existing AB ? (thunderbird ?)
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Refocus the Ubuntu App Developer site to go mobile | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21712/appdev-1305-developer-site-gomobile/
<dpm-uds> for anyone wanting to join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/965576cf7c6455857f39f11848d7f49edbc97721
<CheeseBurg> Not sure if you have covered this or not but I think that for the link for building desktop apps should be changed so that "quickly" is replaced with "qt creator" with a tutorial link that sends the user to the offical qt tutorials. This would be temporary until your ready to have some official dekstop app tutorials. That way when someone comes to the site fro making mobile apps
<CheeseBurg> but checks the desktop link, they are shown that qt-creator is used for all apps instead of qt-creator for mobile and quickly for desktop.
<CheeseBurg> Can the community help with the website?
<ayr_ton> I can help with the Web Design. I will keep in touch with the design team because of my other tasks in api website.
<ayr_ton> I can help with the Web Design. I will keep in touch with the design team because of my other tasks in api website.
<dpm-uds> https://launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal
<dpm-uds> or get in touch with me :)
<dpm-uds> any other feedback/questions on IRC?
<CheeseBurg> Will do
<dpm-uds> Anyone would like to get involved?
<ayr_ton> dpm-uds: I o/
<antdillon> ayr_ton, Help to keep in touch about work involved in the api website
<dpm-uds> ayr_ton, any particular area?
<ayr_ton> dpm-uds: With the Web Design. I want to try something responsible. I can keep in touch with the design team because of my other tasks in api website project.
<CheeseBurg> Same with me. Interested in helping with deb design
<CheeseBurg> web*
<ayr_ton> antdillon: And sure, I can keep the api website project in touch.
<CheeseBurg> Thanks for the session guys
<dpm-uds> CheeseBurg, ayr_ton, thanks a lot! Would you mind adding your Launchpad IDs to the notes in the pad at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21712/appdev-1305-developer-site-gomobile/ ?
<ayr_ton> dpm-uds: sure
<dpm-uds> excellent
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/appdev-2/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Track: App Development | Building a set tutorials for App Developers | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21826/appdev-1305-tutorials/
<dpm> for anyone wanting to join the hangout: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a2144a6defbf8b6db6189cd0daa0c87de1c54b72
<eliasps> \msg
<nik90> Question: Are we planning to link to other user's tutorials or copy and then format it to the developer.ubuntu.com format?
<nik90> the reason I am asking is because, sometime external links can break. It would also be more consistent to get them to use native format rather than external links.
<micah2> How about a tutorial on social integration?
<schwarzburg> I think there should be links to upstream tutorials that are up-to-date (qt5x) because they are hard to google and there are lots of tutorials to e.g. Nokia specific qt-mobility stuff, which is not very  interesting for us.
<micah2> How about a tutorial on
<micah2> How about a tutorial on
<micah2> good idea schwarzburg, I've run into the same issues.
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/appdev-2/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<t1mp_> Wc
<t1mp_> +/
